# Airkrete



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not personally but I have discussed it in detail with a gentleman that uses quite a bit of it when we were looking at it. Interesting stuff, but requires a pretty significant set up and the right applications.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No exp. with it, lot of info on web; comments; http://www2.buildinggreen.com/article/what-about-air-krete-deeper-look-insulation-alternative

no bonding to wood frame house that expands/contracts through seasons, as it shrinks; http://www2.buildinggreen.com/article/air-krete-foam-without-plastics

don't fill a brick air space with it; http://www.nachi.org/forum/f18/air-krete-insulation-experiences-36848/

R-4 per in, not R-6, requires a vapor barrier per location; http://inspectapedia.com/Energy/Concrete_Wall_Insulation.htm

More; https://www.google.com/search?q=air+krete+problems&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Gary


----------

